# Flat Rock Bait shop steelhead contest



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I've tried Belleville a few times but haven't gotten any takers or seen anyone else hook into one (when there are actually others there --- it's so freakin' cold). If I didn't live two miles from it, I know I wouldn't bother.

Zob


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I've never seen fall/winter fish up there but there are a few around in the spring.

I wish the Metro Parks would put some sort of launch in or allow me to get close to the river to put my boat in. I'm sure the upper stretches hold plenty of fish but you just can't get to them or check out the entire stretch from shore.


----------



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

There are plenty of steel above the Flat Rock dam. I live on the river and have seen many taken between New Boston and the Belleville dam. I have never caught a trout, but I have seen pics of a brown trout taken by a neighbor a couple of years ago.


----------

